# are there any tips or tricks to getting a plastisol transfer to feel a little softer after applying it to a cotton tshirt?



## Inkognito (May 5, 2012)

curious if any heat transfer veterans have any tips they can share. we're using transfer express Goof-Proof plastisol transfers on 100% cotton tees. we've been applying them using the recommended settings (4 secs, 365 degrees, medium pressure). the results are exactly what you would expect. you get a nice imprint, but it's obviously nothing like the feel of a real screen printed image that was cured in a conveyor dryer, but a nice imprint none-the-less.

we're just wondering if there is anything you can do to make a plastisol transfer feel a little softer. when you first press it and lift the tranfer paper, you get a flat or matte finish. we prefer a slightly softer feel and perhaps a slightly more pliable or rubbery feel. i know using plastisol transfers we'll never get exactly the the feel we're looking for, but are there ANY tips or tricks to getting a plastisol transfer to feel softer after the initial application. i've heard that pressing the image a second time with a teflon or silicone sheet on top just makes the finish more glossy, not softer. 

would using more or less pressure make any difference in the feel? would pressing it a little longer (for 8 secs instead of 4 secs) make any difference in the feel? any suggestions or thoughts?

also, how many times can you press/re-press a plastisol transfer before it starts to negatively effect the longevity or washability of the final print? sorry so many questions.


----------



## jwcollect (Oct 24, 2007)

Try a hot peel, that will pull some of the ink off making it thinner and have less of a hand. Discharge printing is the best print for no hand.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Goof Proof will never be soft.....They are designed to be "bullet proof".....Their "Hot Split" will be much better.....


----------



## Inkognito (May 5, 2012)

haha, bullet proof is exactly right. not sure we like the feel all that much of the Goof Proof. have you've used their Hot Split? do you like it better than their Goof Proof? does Hot Split wash & wear pretty much the same as Goof Proof, or does it tend to break down, crack or peel faster? we've never tried it, but maybe that is our answer. what about their Elasti-Print, any insights into this ink formula?


----------



## proworldmatt (Apr 29, 2007)

I tend to agree and "hot split" transfer will give you a softer hand. Also if you're design is backed in white or any color (second layer of ink) with color laying on top of the backing color you will definitely get a heavier hand. After a wash or two sometimes the designs softens up a bit.


----------

